# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] مكتبة الأغانى الوطنية المصرية

## nefer

_إلى كل محبى مصرنا الغالية و كل الأجيال مجموعة الأغانى الوطنية للذين عاشوها و لكل أجيال مصر الذين لم يعيشوها أهدى هذه المجموعة و أتمنى أن تحوذ إعجابكم وهى مرفوع فى ملف واحد حجمه 185 ميجا و تشمل هذه الأغانى أتمنى أن تعجبكم و تقوموا بتنزيلها لأنها تأريخ لفترة مهمة من تاريخ مصر لم يشهده الجيل الحالى و أتمنى أ يرتبطوا بها كما ارتبطنا بها و
أرجو التثبيت

• السلام الوطنى
• مصر تتحدث عن نفسها 
• الأقصر بلدنا
• حلاوة شمسنا
• حلوة يا بلدى
• مصر التى فى خاطرى
• صباح الخير يا سينا
• ع الربابة
• عاش اللى قال
• عدى النهار
• عظيمة يا مصر
• فدائى
• لم الشمل
• ما تغربيناش
• مطالب شعب
• و الله زمان يا سلاحى
• وطنى الأكبر
• يا أهلا بالمعارك
• يا نسمة الحرية
• يا ويل عدو الدار
• إحنا الشعب
• إدخلوها سالمين
• إضرب
• أقوى من الزمن
• الجيل
• الله أكبر
• الوحدة
• أم البطل
• أنا النيل
• آه يا أسمرانى اللون
• بسم الله
• جاوز الظالمون المدى
• حلوة يا بلدى
• رايات النصر
• دع سمائى
• رجالة ولادك
• ساعة العمل
• سمينا و عدينا
• صوت الجماهير
• قاللى الوداع
• قاهرتى
• مصر عادت شمسك الذهب
• و الله يا زمن
• و حياة رب المدائن
• يا أغلى إسم فى الوجود
• يا حبيبتى يا مصر
• أحلف بساها
• المركبة عدت
• بالأحضان
• حكاية شعب
• صورة

و هذا هو الرابط المباشر

http://files.gostshare.com/download....tian Songs.exe_

----------


## قلب مصر

بشكرك جدا أخى نفر  :f: 
على هذه الهدية القيمة من أجمل أغانينا الوطنية 
وبالرغم من وجود مواضيع مشابهة لهذا الموضوع في قاعة الأغاني بالمنتدى
إلا أنى شعرت مع هذه الأغاني بأنها قريبة جدا من قاعة مصر التي في خاطري
ولذا فسأعتبر هذا الموضوع ملف مجمع لكل الأغاني الوطنية المصرية 
ومتروك الإضافة من الأخوة الأفاضل أعضاء المنتدى لكل ما يحبونه من أغانى وطنية مصرية تشدو بعشق مصرنا الحبيبة
بشكرك مرة أخرى أخى الفاضل مع تحياتي وتقديري  :f:

----------


## د/ أحمد

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع  أنا فعلا بدور عليهم وبحاول أجمعهم من فتره وده سبب معرفتي بالمنتدى لما كتبت بحث عن ( مصر التي في خاطري ) يا رب يكون فيهم سلاما شباب النيل من كل موطن

----------


## nefer

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د/ أحمد
					

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع  أنا فعلا بدور عليهم وبحاول أجمعهم من فتره وده سبب معرفتي بالمنتدى لما كتبت بحث عن ( مصر التي في خاطري ) يا رب يكون فيهم سلاما شباب النيل من كل موطن


شكرا على مرورك د/ أحمد و لكن لأسف ليست عندى هذه الأغنية حاليا لكن سأبحث عنها إن شاء الله سأرسلها لك

_

----------


## nefer

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د/ أحمد
					

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع  أنا فعلا بدور عليهم وبحاول أجمعهم من فتره وده سبب معرفتي بالمنتدى لما كتبت بحث عن ( مصر التي في خاطري ) يا رب يكون فيهم سلاما شباب النيل من كل موطن


أنا تحت أمرك يا د/ أحمد دى الأغنية اللى طلبتها بس للأسف الإمتداد هو FLV و ممكن تشغلها ب JetAudio


أجل إن ذا يوم لمن يفتدي مصرا

إبراهيم ناجي
رياض السنباطي

أجل إن ذا يوم لمن يفتدي مصرا
فمصر هي المحراب والجنة الكبرى
حلفنا نولي وجهنا شطر حبها
ونبذل فيه الصبر والجهد والعمر
سلاماً شباب النيل في كل موقف
على الدهر يجني المجد للنيل والفخرا

تعالوا فقد حانت أمور عظيمة
فلا كان منا غافل يصم العصرا
تعالوا نقل للصعب أهلاً فإننا
شباب ألفنا الصعب والمطلب الوعرا
شباب إذا نامت عيون فإننا
بكرنا بكور الطير نستقبل الفجرا
شباب نزلنا حومة المجد كلنا
ومن يغتدي للنصر ينتزع النصرا

و ده الرابط

http://files.gostshare.com/download....e=514Nefer.rar_

----------


## د/ أحمد

> _
> 
> أنا تحت أمرك يا د/ أحمد دى الأغنية اللى طلبتها بس للأسف الإمتداد هو FLV و ممكن تشغلها ب JetAudio
> 
> 
> أجل إن ذا يوم لمن يفتدي مصرا
> 
> إبراهيم ناجي
> رياض السنباطي
> ...


الله يبارك فيك  انا شغلتها عندي الامتداد بتاعها  واشكرك مره تانيه

----------


## Rodi5

اخي العزيز  تعجز كلماتي عن موافاتك قدرك وحقك لأنك فعلا اسعدتني بهذه المجموعة القيمة التي اعدتني بها الى الزمن الجميل  ايام ان كانت للكلمات معنى وكانت القلوب مليئة بالحب والعطاء . لذلك خرجت كلماتهم من القلب الى ملايين القلوب ليس في مصر وحدها بل في سائر انحاء الوطن العربي  تقبل مني انا المصري المغترب قسرا عن بلدي كل تحية وتقدير ومحبة واعجاب  ... فشكرا لك الف شكر

----------


## nefer

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Rodi5
					

اخي العزيز  تعجز كلماتي عن موافاتك قدرك وحقك لأنك فعلا اسعدتني بهذه المجموعة القيمة التي اعدتني بها الى الزمن الجميل  ايام ان كانت للكلمات معنى وكانت القلوب مليئة بالحب والعطاء . لذلك خرجت كلماتهم من القلب الى ملايين القلوب ليس في مصر وحدها بل في سائر انحاء الوطن العربي  تقبل مني انا المصري المغترب قسرا عن بلدي كل تحية وتقدير ومحبة واعجاب  ... فشكرا لك الف شكر


  مشكور على المرور و إهتمامك بإضافة رد_

----------


## the_chemist

شكرا يا نفر

مجهود رائع

----------


## nefer

> شكرا يا نفر
> 
> مجهود رائع




و شكرا على الرد



مش عارف ليه الناس بخيلة بالردود

1966 مرة تحميل و 5 ردود فقط

----------


## ادهم رمضان فكرى

مشكور يا

----------


## ادهم رمضان فكرى

مسمسمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## nina ahmed

السلام عليكم : أنا لما بادخول علي الرابط الموجود أسفل الصفحة بيكتب : This Account Has Been Suspended و كلام تاني ممكن تشوف طريقة تانية عشان أنا نفسي بيجد أسمع الأغاني دي . و شكرا"

----------


## mahmoud_badr

1000 الف شكر علي المجهود ولكن الموقع الخاص بالتحميل اوقفولا اعرف السبب وازاي اقدر احمل هذه الدرر

----------


## tamerbeshr

ومين يفكر في جمع كل هذه الاغاني اكثر من عاشق بعيد عن معشوقته ردك الله الينا بالسلامه

----------


## tamerbeshr

> السلام عليكم : أنا لما بادخول علي الرابط الموجود أسفل الصفحة بيكتب : This Account Has Been Suspended و كلام تاني ممكن تشوف طريقة تانية عشان أنا نفسي بيجد أسمع الأغاني دي . و شكرا"


 ::evil::  :gp:  شرحه والله العظيم :gp:  ::evil::

----------


## ROOS

*فكرة جميلة الغانى الوطينة تحس بالانتماء للوطن الحبيب والنفس تشتاق وتعطش لها من فترة لاخرى تسلم الايادى

ومن عندى هذه الكلمات*

كلمات اغنيه حكايه شعب لعبد الحليم 


اغنيه حكايه شعب 

قولنا هنبنى وادى احنا بنينا السد العالى
يا استعمار بنيناه بأدينا السد العالى

قولنا هنبنى وادى احنا بنينا السد العالى 
يا استعمار بنيناه بأدينا السد العالى
من اموالنا بايد عمالنا

من اموالنا بايد عمالنا
هى الكلمه وادى احنا بنينا

قولنا هنبنى وادى احنا بنينا السد العالى 

يا ستعمار بنيناه بايدينا السد العالى
تسمحولى بكلمه (ايه)
الحكايه مش حكايه السد 
حكايه الكفاح اللى ورا السد
حكايتنا احنا حكايه 

شعب للزحف المقدس قام وثار 
شعب زاحف خطوته تولع شرار
شعب كافح وانكتبله الانتصار
تسمعوا الحكايه؟؟
بس قولها من البدايه
هى حكايه حرب وتار 

بينا وبين الاستعمار
فاكريين لما الشعب اتغرب
جوه فبلده
اه فاكريين
والمحتل الغاصب ينعم 
فيها لوحده 

مش ناسيين
والمشانق للى رايح واللى جاى
ودم احرارنا اللى راحوا فى دنشواى
من هنا كانت البدايه 
وابتدى الشعب الحكايه
كان كفاحنا 
بنار جراحنا
يكتبه دم الضحايا
وانتصارنا انتصرنا انتصرنا
انتصارنا يوم ما هب الجيش وثار
يوم ما اشعلنا ثوره له ونار
يوم ما اخرجنا الفساد
يوم ما حررننا البلاد
يوم ما حققنا الجلاء






انتصرنا انتصرنا انتصرنا
رجعت الارض الحبيبه الطيبه 
لايدين صحابها
التقينا العز فيها والكنوز
تايها فى ترابها
قولنا نلحق نبنى مستقبلها 
ونرجع شببها
نعمل ايه 
كان طبيعى نبص للنيل 
اللى ارواحنا فى ايده
مايته فى البحر ضايعه 
والصحارى فى شوق اليه
قولنا نبنى سد عالى سد
عالى سد عالى
بص الاستعمار صعب حالنا عليه
ليه نرجع مجدنا ونعيده ليه
راح على البنك اللى بساعد ويدى
قاله حاسب قالنا ملكمش عندى
قولنا ايه
كانت الصرخه القويه
فى الميدان فى اسكندريه
صرخه اطلقها جمال
واحنا اممنا القنال
ضربه كانت من معلم
خلى الاستعمار يسلم
والحصار الاقتصادى
جاب سلاحه طيارته 
غوصاته دباباته
واعتدى علشان نسلم
هو مين لاء ده بعده
هو مين لاء ده بعده
كنا نار اكلت جيوشهم
نار تقول هل من مزيد
وانتصرنا ولسه عارهم ذكرى 
فى تراب بورسعيد
والعروبه فكل دار وقفت معانا
والشعوب الحره جت عاللى عدانا
وانتصرنا انتصرنا انتصرنا 
ادى حكايه الشعب
شعب للزحف المقدس قام وثار
شعب زاحف خطوته تولع شرار
شعب حققله جمال الانتصار
قولنا هنبنى وادى احنا بنينا
السد العالى
يا استعمار بنيناه بايدينا 
السد العالى

----------


## khaled_0aly

حقيقى كنز كبير اشكرك عليه

----------


## khaled_0aly

على فكرة الرابط لا يعمل ويعطى صفحة ويب
انها غير موجودة
برجاء الرفع على موقع آخر
وشكرا

----------


## nefer

الإخوة الأعزاء نظرا لكون الرابط السابق لم يعد يعمل فقد تم الرفع على موقع آخر بروابط ثلاث يجب تنيلهم جميعا ثم فك الضغط اتحصل على الملف كامل 
و تقبلوا خالص تحياتى 

الرابط الأول 96 ميجا


http://www.4shared.com/file/12440195...ongspart1.html

الرابط الثانى  96 ميجا

http://www.4shared.com/file/12440901...ongspart2.html

الرابط الثالث 6 ميجا

http://www.4shared.com/file/12441645...ongspart3.html

----------


## khaled_0aly

شىء ممتاز من الصديق الغالى

ان يعيد رفع هذا التراث القيم من جديد

له كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام

----------


## nina ahmed

شكرا جزيلا علي الاغاني .have anice day 

Nina

----------


## بكاء الحب



----------


## norama

thankssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## emadfahmy59

مساء الثورة على منتدى أبناء مصر

----------

